
The First Roman Fonts (2016) - miles
https://ilovetypography.com/2016/04/18/the-first-roman-fonts/
======
throw0101a
When buying (reference) books was still 'really' a thing, I always liked
reading the colophon in O'Reilly published works to explain the animals,
typeface(s), process used in their creation.

~~~
boogies
Particularly the Ritchie and Kernighan books where they dog-fooded roff etc.

------
gwern
If you're wondering why every other image seems to use red for highlights,
it's typography tradition:
[https://www.gwern.net/Red](https://www.gwern.net/Red)

